# Has anyone ever had negative tests, and in fact pregnant?



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Ok so here's my story. I have been having pregnancy symptoms for about 2 months now. I have all of them, but worse than I had with my three children. Fatigue, nausea, frequent urination, strange cravings, feet and ankles swelling, breast tenderness, and changes in them (rounding out more, and dark and bigger nipples) increased hunger. You name it, I have it. I also have an enlarging abdomen. I have lost a lot of weight, and my belly was somewhat flat again, but now it is perfectly round, and I have been feeling movement. And it continues to grow. I have had three children, so I know the difference between gas, and a baby moving. The movements have actually gone from flutters to flips and bumps, or kicking as some people call it. But, I have taken countless hpt's, but I did have two positives with faint lines, which were the 3rd and 4th ones that I did. I have been to have 3 blood tests now, all negative. The last one I had was at my regular doc, and she ordered a quantiative test, and it was <2. I have not had a vaginal exam, however. I have been to an ob, and my reg doc, had urine tests, and they were neg also. The ob didn't examine me or anything because my urine test was ng, She only then sent me for the blood test. Every thing was laid out and ready, and no exam. I'm just confused and wondering if anyone else has had this same issue. I just know that I'm pregnant, but can't seem to get any prenatal care, because the tests at the doctors are coming out negativie. I stopped losing weight about 8 months ago after I got down to where I wanted to be, which was 125 pounds. I was on the pill, but when I had sex, I missed the pill two days after that. I haven't really had a period since Feb 1st. On the 29th of February, I had spotting that lasted for 4 days, but I think it might have been because I was still on the pill and didn't realize something was going on. It was the middle of March before I started having symptoms and took the tests that were positive. My periods are 6-7 days long and heavy until the last two days of them. If I am pregnant, I would be about 14 weeks. I am feeling like I am in the second trimester because, the morning sickness was an almost all day thing, but not it is just with certain smells. Plus, I have had a surge of hormones that makes me want sex all the time, which is not like me at all. I'm usually too tired, or not in the mood, but I don't care how tired I am, I still want it. And every day too. I have read in several place where women don't ever get a pos and deliver healthy babies. I just would like to know if this has happened to anyone. And advise or comments would be greatly welcomed! Thanks for the help.


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Oh, btw, my profile pic is what my belly looks like now. It was not like that before. If I wore something like that before, I would not have looked pregnant. I can't even wear my blue jeans anymore because I can't button them. I have gained 7 pounds, but my belly got bigger before I gained weight. And as big as it is, I should have gained about 20 pounds.


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

You would think with all your symptoms the Drs would want to find out what is going on. Not just say, Nope, all these tests say you aren't pg and then set you loose. Well, then what is going on? (fwiw, they should be listening to you and treating YOU not just looking at test results on paper)

It looks and sounds like you are PG to me. Maybe bring a HPT with you, used and not used?


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

Somewhere on Navelgazing Midwife's blog, she talks about how, during one of her pregnancies, she got negative tests from the doctors she saw until she was 20 weeks pregnant, even though she knew she was pregnant for a long time. She even had a u/s to rule out pregnancy and was told she was not pregnant. That's the only other time I've heard of that, but it is once at least.


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Katt, I'm glad you think I am. I know I am. I have never experienced these things unless I was pregnant. I really wish they would give me an ultrasound. I thought about going to the ER and tell them I'm pregnant and my belly is hurting really bad, but I'm afraid that they will do a urine test, and see that it's negative, and not give me one. I guess I'll just have to wait until you can see a baby fliping over on the outside...


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Oh ok. Thanks for your help, Plummeting.


----------



## sahmof2 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have 3 kids and one on the way and my first 3 didn't show up until later on in the pregnancy! I was already 4 months with my son when I got my first prenatal appt because even blood tests came back negative! I KNEW I was pregnant though!!! I hope things work out for you!!!


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

I have three kids too, and my tests showed up positive with them. I don't know why it's different this time, though. But a woman knows when she is pregnant. And every pregnancy is different. I knew it even before I took a test just based on what I was going through at the time. Thanks for your help, though. So what about the one you have on the way, have you gotten positives this time?


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i was 17 days late with this pg before i got a squinter. i knew i was pg and had implantation bleeding 5 dpo. i had started testing 8dpo and was very frustrated when my period didnt show up and i still kept getting negative tests.

my friend was 8 weeks pg when she got her bfp.


----------



## sahmof2 (Mar 2, 2007)

The baby I am carrying now showed up pretty early! I think it was 5 weeks! I was shocked that it had shown up so soon since my other 3 didn't but I'm glad because this go around I was on some medications that are NOT ok to take during pregnancy! I hope you find out soon either way! Hopefully they will do an ultrasound on you or something to make sure!!!


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Well, that's weird. It's like you and I are opposite, sahmof2. lol I just hope I can get some answers soon rather than later. I would be almost 4 months. 15 weeks on Wednesday. Maybe after the 4 month mark, I'll get one. Idk. My belly grows and gets bigger every week. And I have had headaches off and on all day every day. I still get nausiated with certain smells, which does NOT happen to me on a regular basis. I bought some salami from the deli for my son yesterday, and the smell had me so nausiated that I felt like I was going to throw up. Also, certain foods cooking make me that way. Eggs is the thing that always makes me nausiated when I'm pregnant. For some people it's bacon. But, before I realized that anything was going on, my fiance cooked some eggs, and I got so nausiated! I really really hope to find something out soon. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Ok. So I just read that PCOS can cause false negatives because you have an imbalance of hormones. I was diagnosed with it a little over 10 years ago. Has anyone ever heard of this sort of thing? I know that I only ovulate every other month because my right ovary is the one that I get cysts on. The egg gets trapped in the cyst and is never released. I think maybe that's why I keep getting the negative results.


----------



## baileyb (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow. How frustrating! My doctors have been like that lately, as far as, 'Well, the tests say blah blah blah. Therefore I can't think for myself even though I have been through a bajillion years of medical school.....' I am so sick of doctors! Good luck with your pregnancy!


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Yes, it is frustrating. Thanks for the good luck wishes! I wish I could get some prenatal care. I just don't know what to do to get it...


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

Well, you can start doing what you can at home.

Keep records of:

Blood Pressure

Weight (if you can/want)

Measurement of fundus (I'm sure you can find a how-to online)

get a fetoscope or doppler (you can probably rent both) and make notes

Make sure you eat healthy and exercise

Keep a rough track of movement, when most active etc...

After all that I think there are probably lists online or the UC threads. Not saying you are going to UC, but at least you'll have some care, even if provided yourself.


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

I will do my best to do all of those things. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

I would also say that your docs are letting you down. If you're feeling all of these symptoms and experiencing a growing abdomen then you'd think they'd want to investigate to figure out why. I once had an ultrasound done in my 20s because I was having intense pain in my belly. They asked if I could be pregnant and I said no. So they did an ultrasound. They didn't find anything, but at least then we had more information. Can you go from that angle? How frustrating!


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Can you go to a crisis pregnancy center? I know that some of them will give US at no charge.


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

I would really push your doc on this, since there are other health conditions that can mimic some pregnancy symptoms, and especially with a growing abdomen you would want to rule out various tumors, etc (as well as pregnancy, obviously). I would sit down with your doctor and just say you're not comfortable continuing with this without an ultrasound.


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Well, it seems that doctors around here don't want to do anything with neg tests. I'm not sure about the pregnancy crisis center. I need to look into it. But, I did look up how to measure your uterus online, and I did that, and felt for it, and measured, and it was right at 15 weeks, which is what I thought. It's not all in my head because I found it and measured before I looked at the measuring tape. I will see if there is a crisis center or something or maybe try to find a different doctor. But I have medicaid, and there aren't many ob's that take it.


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

Can you find a family care doc that takes Medicaid? Mine does prenatal care too and I've found she is a LOT more open to discussion than my OB was. You don't need an OB for prenatal care and delivery, and in this case, a family care doc might be more willing to think outside the box. Good luck!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree to keep looking for a doc that will help. If they're not willing to proceed when you mention pregnancy, then don't even bring it up. Just say your belly is swelling and you want to find out why. You haven't gotten your period in months and you're worried about an ovarian cyst. Whatever you need to say to be taken seriously. If you leave the pregnancy card off the table then maybe they'll be willing to pursue and get you an ultrasound.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i agree, dont even mention pg to them. the second they hear that they dismiss you and treat you like you are nuts. they thing neg pe and blood test means 100% not pg and i know there are cases of women never showing pg on tests for whatever reason that were.

here is a great thread from lots and lots of women going through what you are, they even started a yahoo group if you read through you will probably find it http://www.pregnancy-info.net/forums/Pregnancy_Tests/Negative_blood_test_amp_botched_ultrasound_but_feel_kicks__/


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

LilyTiger, I did go to my doc, and she did the quantitative on me, and she didn't seem to want to investigate it any further. But using the cyst thing is a good idea! Thanks, ladies, for the idea. I never even thought about doing that. Should I go to the ER, or an ob? Which do you think will get me better results? And, Sharlla, thanks for the link. I'm sure it will be helpful!


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

I'd probably not go to an OB. They are for 'female' issues, and for all you 'know' the swelling in your abdomen may not be 'female' related. (insert many many eye rolls here)

i'd start at the beginning, a family practice doc.


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Ok. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

I would go to the ER and say that I was pregnant and having really intense cramping. With dd2 it looked like I was miscarrying really early, like five or six weeks, and they did an ultra sound. They took my blood too but didn't wait to see the results before they did the ultra sound. The doctors won't be able to argue with an ultra sound. (For insurance reasons I had to prove I was pregnant to see my high risk doctor. I took the same ultra sound from the ER. They wanted a pregnancy test, I showed them a picture.)


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mama2mygirl*
> 
> I would go to the ER and say that I was pregnant and having really intense cramping. With dd2 it looked like I was miscarrying really early, like five or six weeks, and they did an ultra sound. They took my blood too but didn't wait to see the results before they did the ultra sound. The doctors won't be able to argue with an ultra sound. (For insurance reasons I had to prove I was pregnant to see my high risk doctor. I took the same ultra sound from the ER. They wanted a pregnancy test, I showed them a picture.)


I can see how this would be tempting, but with the crush on ER resources and the fact that a pregnant woman in distress will bump other people out of line, it's really irresponsible to use the ER for this kind of diagnostic testing. I can only imagine how hard it is to wait for the OP, but her condition is not a medical emergency and ERs across the country are already in crisis as it is.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

For 25$-50$ a month you can rent a doppler to use at home, and check for a heartbeat. Do a search online for renting a doppler. If you are pregnant and 15 weeks or so, you should definitely be able to pick up a heartbeat easily with a doppler.

It's very, very rare, but there is a medical condition called *pseudocyesis* where a person has every symptom of being pregnant but actually isn't. It's pretty rare, and it's probably more likely that you are pregnant, but just for your own peace of mind and so you know for sure, I would try to find out for sure soon. If you can't get an u/s down quickly, then I would look at possibly renting a doppler and listening for a heartbeat at home. If you spend a bit more (around $50 for a month), you can get a doppler with a digital reading which tells you what the heartbeat is. It would be a bit easier as you could just look for a higher reading (above 120).

Good luck!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

whenever ive been to urgent care there was little to no wait. it depends on where you live


----------



## WildKingdom (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharlla*
> 
> i agree, dont even mention pg to them. the second they hear that they dismiss you and treat you like you are nuts. they thing neg pe and blood test means 100% not pg and i know there are cases of women never showing pg on tests for whatever reason that were.
> 
> here is a great thread from lots and lots of women going through what you are, they even started a yahoo group if you read through you will probably find it http://www.pregnancy-info.net/forums/Pregnancy_Tests/Negative_blood_test_amp_botched_ultrasound_but_feel_kicks__/


Except if you read that thread, none of those women actually ended up being pregnant.


----------



## Ginas babe (May 22, 2012)

You can go to the hospital and they will do a blood test... I have had 2 children now and never had a positive test till i was 4 mos pregnant. And my last child i didn't find out i was pregnant with him till i was 32 wks and the hold time I never a belly at all. I looked the same and just lost a little weight and with this baby it is the same way i am still wearing a size 5 with no belly.


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Well, I'm the opposite. I have a bigger belly, and I was in a 10, but can't button a 14 now. I am having to wear stretchy pants, and two pair of them are getting tight on me. I have only gained 7 pounds, and the belly started getting bigger before I gained weight. I lose weight when newly pregnant, so that's prob why I didn't gain any until later on. And my belly is the only thing that is expanding. I have gotten quite bony since losing all that weight. I had lost 82 pounds. I'm still skinny everywhere else. Something is causing by belly to grow...


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

my belly also grew in a similar way due to uterine fibroids. one of them is especially large. something to keep in mind.


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

So do the uterine fibroids cause headaches, changing nipples, increased hunger, fatigue, frequent urnination, nausea with certain smells, movement in the belly, swelling ankles, bleeding gums, missed periods, a linea niagra, strange cravings, mood swings, sore breasts, weight gain, and an increased desire for sex? I'm not trying to be smart, just asking. Because I have all of these things listed. Maybe more that i can't think of right now...


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

Most of these symptoms really can be caused by other things. I say this after having spent a couple of year on the TTC boards and so many of us found lots and lots of maybe symptoms that weren't. Ladies with similar lists turned out not to be PG all the time. I have been so sure and so wrong a few times, as have others. Only the movement seems really striking.

Assuming you might be very early, why not wait a few weeks and then find someone with experienced hands to palpate your uterus and look for a heartbeat? Do you have CPMs locally? You could ask for a single visit to diagnose. They seem to be much better at using hands rather than machines and are less likely to disregard your perceptions. If you are not very early, you could seek this now.


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Well, I wasn't ttc. I wasn't planning on getting pregnant until later this summer. If I am, I would be ok with it. So, it's not a thing of really wanting to be pregnant or freaking out about it either. I have been having the symptoms since the middle of March. I was having extreme morning sickness until about a month ago. Now it's just with certain smells, and that's how it was with my three children. If I am pregnant, I will be 16 weeks as of today. What is a CPM. I'm not that familiar with all of the abbreviations yet. lol


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

A CPM is a certified professional midwife. I think most midwifes are CPM or CNM (certified nurse-midwife). The difference is in their education/training . Anyway, if you call a local midwife that does homebirths, you would probably be able to find someone willing to just do 1 prenatal visit, listen for a heartbeat with a doppler (at 16 weeks she would definitely be able to hear), feel the uterus, etc. A single prenatal visit from a homebirth midwife would likely not be too expensive.

Or at a lot of people gave you other good ideas about going to your regular dr, just iwth the concern about the enlarging belly. I would think that just for that they would do an entire abdominal u/s which would include the uterus among other organs.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

OP, are you for real? Seems like if you need answers, you'd get them. Not trying to give you a hard time but you are doing a lot of "I've tried nothing and nothing's working." here.


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Well, I have been to an urgent clinic, had a blood test, and the clinic where my doc is twice. The first time was for a urine test so that I could see my ob that I had with my youngest. But, with my insurance, I have to test pos before I can make an appointment there. I tried that first, because when I was pregnant with him, they did an early ultrasound to see how far along I was even though I knew when my last period was. It's something that they do routinely. The second time was to see my doc, and she did the blood test. I have also been to an ob that didn't examine me or run the doppler on me because the urine test was neg. I have medicaid, and it sucks when it comes to doctors doing anything for me because it doesn't pay for very much. I would go and request to have an ultrasound, but I don't have much money at all, and can't afford to pay out of pocket for an u/s. I will try the ER thing, and hopefully i can find out some answers there. I did measure my uterus the other day, and it was right on target at 15 weeks, which is what I would be at the time I did it. I guess some people just don't understand if they have never been through this kind of thing before. Doctors think you're crazy if you know what is going on with your body, and the tests say something else. I have read several places about women that deliver their babies with no prenatal care because they had neg tests, and the ob wouldn't see them because of it. It's really hard to get anything done if the doc doesn't believe you. I have never been through this before, and don't wish it on anyone becasue it's a pain trying to get a doc to listen to me.


----------



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

Someone might have already mentioned this but Planned PArenthood has a sliding scale for thier fees. They provide health care beyond pregnancy-related, so even though you've had negative tests might be able to provide further examination or maybe a US.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with those who suggest you simply go into your GP doc and list your symptoms. I might even give a wry laugh and say "If it weren't for all the negative pregnancy tests, I'd be sure I was pregnant. However, something is clearly going on here. What do you think?" Now your not the crazy lady who thinks she's pregnant when she's clearly not. You are the lady with symptoms that need figured out.

If that doesn't work I'd schedule an annual pap exam. There are cervical changes even early in pregnancy that should make your doctor suspicious and you can discuss you strange symptoms further then as well.


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Crayfishgirl, thanks for the advice, but there isn't a planned parenthood where I live. The closest one is in Tennessee, and I live in Kentucky. If I had the gas money I would drive down there. It does say that they serve my area, but I don't know if I would have to go down there or what. I tried calling, but they were already closed. I will try again tomorrow. JollyGG, I have actuall had the thought cross my mind about the pap smear, but my insurance only pays for one once a year, and it's not due until June. But I will be going when I can get one. Actually, I just called and made an appointment for June 26th. I get one every year to make sure I don't have the problems that some of the other women in my family have had. But anyway, I have been to my GP, and she did the blood test. She was with me and thought that I am pregnant. My insurance is really sucky, but that's all I can get right now. At least I have something, though. Maybe I should just go to the ER, or try to find another ob that takes my insurance. It is slim pickings in my city, though. Not many take it. There is another clinic with doctors that take it, but they only take so many patients each month with medicaid. I will call around and see again, though.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildKingdom*
> 
> Except if you read that thread, none of those women actually ended up being pregnant.


a lot of them went over to the yahoo group because they were sick of being harassed


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Do you know the linkd for the yahoo group? I was wandering what happened with one of the women on there, but her posts had ended.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

no they posted it somewhere on the forum i believe. i dont even remember the name of the group


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Ok. I'll look through it again and see if I can find it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i went on yahoo and searched for it. im fairly certain this is the group http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/hcgfn/


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Ok. Thanks so much!


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

It was the right link, and it has some very useful information on it. There are even pictures of the women who did not have positive tests. One woman was pregnant with triplets, she had pics of the ultrasound, but had negative tests. And there were pictures of the babies that didn't exist according to the doctors. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Any update mama?


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

No. I don't know anything yet. I am still feeling the same things. I have a pap smear at the end of this month so maybe I can find out something then. I might try the ER, though, idk.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

I am so interested in this thread!

Are you feeling movement? Can you palpitate baby parts yet?


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Yes, I have been feeling a lot of movement. Especially when my fiance talks or comes in from work. It's like there is a response to him. I'm not sure how to palpitate body parts, but I do feel around sometimes, and I think I have felt a head down on the left like at the bottom of my belly. Then, one night, my fiance and I were laying in bed and I felt something sticking out, and we both felt it and it felt like a foot. And like I have said before, I can feel the top of my uterus, and it moves up each week when I measure it. I'm actually feeling movement right now. Most of the movement occurs at night when I am resting. Do you know how to palpitate body parts? If so, I would really like to know how.


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

This is so interesting. I know it must be frustrating for you!

I hope you get some definitive answers soon.


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Yes, it is frustrating. I wish I could just go and get an ultrasound. I hope I can find something out soon too. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momtothree34*
> 
> Yes, I have been feeling a lot of movement. Especially when my fiance talks or comes in from work. It's like there is a response to him. I'm not sure how to palpitate body parts, but I do feel around sometimes, and I think I have felt a head down on the left like at the bottom of my belly. Then, one night, my fiance and I were laying in bed and I felt something sticking out, and we both felt it and it felt like a foot. And like I have said before, I can feel the top of my uterus, and it moves up each week when I measure it. I'm actually feeling movement right now. Most of the movement occurs at night when I am resting. Do you know how to palpitate body parts? If so, I would really like to know how.


Pretty much like you say. I just feel around and try to find something obvious, like a head or bottom, and then trace the back from there. Legs and arms stick out the sides, etc. Spinningbabies.com has diagrams to help you. 17 weeks is still early to be able to feel much, though.

Do you have any homebirth midwives near you? Maybe you could call one and explain what is going on and see if she will take a look and she what she thinks. She might be willing to see you once for free. And, she would know for sure if she was hearing a heartbeat or an echo of yours or whatever.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

http://community.babycenter.com/post/a13003115/has_anyone_had_a_negative_blood_test_but_still_been_pregnant

I'm sure you've been all over the web, but here's something I found from a quick google search.  Maybe you've not read it yet?


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

No, I looked it up and there aren't any midwifes here. Well,I did have one that delivered my youngest, but she is with the group that I went to before, and they won't see me without a positive test because of the kind of insurance that I have. I guess I'll just have to wait for a positive or something. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I have honestly never heard of needing a positive test to be seen... never. I've been on state insurance and most OBs still do their own test to confirm.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Also... if you have a health department (which you do) they will test you for free, if it's negative then I would assume that they'll have someone run tests... one being an u/s.

Pseudocyesis can cause your symptoms (false pregnancy) and I wouldn't take that lightly... it does happen.  I've personally seen at least 2 cases here on MDC in the past few years.


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

The only OB I could go to here only did a urine and blood test. She didn't do an exam or an u/s. I have been to the Health Department before to get a urine test, and it was positive when I was pregnant with my boys. I'm not sure if they would do anymore than a urine test. I live in Kentucky, and the doctors here seem to be different than what people have told me with their experiences. I'll probably just have to wait until I go for my pap smear at the end of this month. If anyone has any other suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

It sounds and looks like you've gotten lots of different suggestions. Health Dept., new Dr., ER, Planned Parenthood... LOTS of different suggestions.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

I agree that you've received many suggestions. It sounds like you have to take a more aggressive approach to your healthcare. Be loud. Be heard. Don't stop until you get answers. Make phone calls. Make more phone calls. be the squeaky wheel. Don't take no for an answer. If you have to lie to get answers do that. MDC cannot provide suggestions that will turn into answers - only your own actions and a health care provider can do that.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I live in KY too, and have medicaid. You absolutely do have to have a positive pregnancy test before your Medicaid will kick in. You can be seen before that, if you want to pay for it and Medicaid will retroactivley pay for it, but if you have no money, that isnt an option.

OP, there are midwives in KY. Where are you?


----------



## notmadxxx (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi i know exactly how your feeling. I too have been feeling exactly how you have been feeling sicky sore breasts headaches i even have a major cold that i just cannot shift. I'm sure i am at least 8 weeks preg and have known since about 3 days after conception. I too keep getting negative hpt. I did have iud in that my doctor wanted to remove as it had been in too long. I mentioned before removal that i thought i was preg but was told without positive result not much i could do. She took iud out anyway and said if pregnant it needs to come out anyway. I was a bit worried as if i had a positive they would have done u/s to make sure it was safe to remove. Anyway re booked me to have new iud put in on next bleed. I bled a little after removal but otherwise everything fine. I went back yesterday to have iud put in but said to doc not had a proper bleed only 1-2 days and not properly and mainly after intercourse. I said i still felt very pregnant i can feel something in my abdomen that feels heavy i also said i had looked on line and it says that cysts and fibroids can give pregnancy symptoms and that i was worried that something was wrong. She could see how anxious i was and booked me in for a pelvic u/s. I will let you all know how i get on. Im convinced i pregnant. I've just turned 40 i have 3 children ranging from 21-10. And to top it all my eldest has just told me last week his g/f is pregnant so im going to be a nana. Wish you all luck with everything you wish for xx


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Ok, well the only thing I haven't done yet is the ER. I went to the only OB that I can go to with my insurance, and she did the urine and blood test and was done with me. There is no Planned Parenthood here. I will call and see if she will see me again, though. The doctor I went to with my son wants a positive test through the clinic before they will see me. That is what I have been told by the receptionist when I called to get an appointment. I already have medicaid because I don't have a job and my children recieve it as well. I'm in Bowling Green, KY. Where are you? I looked it up in the yellow pages, and there were no listings for midwives here. Notmadxxx, I'm glad you understand. I don't think anyone understands until they have been through it themselves. Good luck and I hope you can find some answers soon. I was diagnosed with PCOS about 10 years ago, and I have NEVER had pregnancy symptoms from it. I have never even been through the false pregnancy thing even when I was trying to concieve, and it took 2 1/2 years before I did concieve, and had a miscarriage. I had three actually before concieving my daughter. The only thing the PCOS has caused was irregular periods, and pain from the cysts. Oh, and the extra black hairs on different parts of my body. I have tried to get some answers, and it seems like people just don't think I have. I have been to an urgent clinic, got a blood test, then to the clinic, got a urine test, went to the ob, got a urine, and blood test, and then to my regular doc, got another urine and blood test, still all negative. So don't say I haven't tried. I will go to the ER, though, and hopefully get an u/s. If they believe that I may be pregnant, that is.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Maybe go with the approach of not being pregnant? Maybe that will get you past the urine and blood tests for pregnancy and on to the road of getting some decent care? I'm so sorry. All of this sounds incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Lucy Alden (Jun 15, 2009)

Crisis pregnancy centers will usually do an ultrasound for free. I've had pregnant friends go just so they can get a free ultrasound and pic of their baby. It looks like there is at least one in your area. I'd call, explain the sitch and see if they'd do one for you.

If you're having these symptoms and not pregnant you need to see a doc ASAP.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I am in Central Kentucky, around Bardstown, but the midwives I know are in Louisville. I know Paducah has midwives, and Ill be there are some near you. Let me ask around and Ill PM you. Midwives wouldnt be in the phone book- they are illegal here.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1135878/birth-in-bowling-green

And there is this thread, where someone lists their email address as a way to get in contact with them for "other ideas"- that person may know who you would call.


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Ok. Thank you so much!


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm pretty sure a lot of crisis pregnancy centers or PP wouldn't do an u/s without a positive pregnancy test.

OP, I think your best bet is to just go to the one Dr. who will accept your insurance and explain your symptoms and ask them to treat/diagnose you. Don't even mention pregnancy. I would think any such diagnosis would involve an u/s (to check for fibroids, etc.). Such symptoms aren't normal, so any good doctor should do whatever they can to diagnose you (and then treat as necessary).


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kawa kamuri*
> 
> Maybe go with the approach of not being pregnant? Maybe that will get you past the urine and blood tests for pregnancy and on to the road of getting some decent care? I'm so sorry. All of this sounds incredibly frustrating.


I agree with this. I would go in with my symptoms and ask them to figure out why I have these symptoms without ever mentioning pregnancy. One thing they will do is rule out pregnancy, and that will likely come up negative. Then it's time to figure out where your symptoms come from which will likely involve an ultrasound to look at your kidney, spleen, ovaries, uterus, and other abdominal organs.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ameliabedelia*
> 
> I'm pretty sure a lot of crisis pregnancy centers or PP wouldn't do an u/s without a positive pregnancy test.


But seriously, the OP says she is feeling movement and her belly is growing. You don't think a crisis center would look at all of that info and not try to help her?


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

It's time you go to the emergency room and complain about abdominal pain. They take that seriously. Just tell them you're nauseous and your belly feels swollen.


----------



## notmadxxx (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi mumofthree i should have mentioned that i live in uk so our health service is it bit different to yours. The point im trying to get across is that my doc was not interested either until i mentioned about cysts and fibroids and that they have been known to have same symptoms as pregnancy. I think the other ladies are right maybe go back to doc and dont mention pregnancy. You said you suffered with pcos i think this is polycystic ovaries which my sister suffers with. My sister tells me pcos is tiny little cysts that can cause problems with bleeds and conceiving. Ovarian cysts can be quite a bit bigger some as large as a large orange and fibroids are like long finger like things that can grow in length and imitate a moving baby. Im sitting here waiting for postman to see if i got my u/s date yet. Im totally with you on this but first things first you have got to be heard xxx


----------



## notmadxxx (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi mumofthree i should have mentioned that i live in uk so our health service is it bit different to yours. The point im trying to get across is that my doc was not interested either until i mentioned about cysts and fibroids and that they have been known to have same symptoms as pregnancy. I think the other ladies are right maybe go back to doc and dont mention pregnancy. You said you suffered with pcos i think this is polycystic ovaries which my sister suffers with. My sister tells me pcos is tiny little cysts that can cause problems with bleeds and conceiving. Ovarian cysts can be quite a bit bigger some as large as a large orange and fibroids are like long finger like things that can grow in length and imitate a moving baby. Im sitting here waiting for postman to see if i got my u/s date yet. Im totally with you on this but first things first you have got to be heard xxx


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:


> ut seriously, the OP says she is feeling movement and her belly is growing. You don't think a crisis center would look at all of that info and not try to help her?


I would guess they would help her by trying to find a doctor that could help her. When a women goes into a pregnancy crisis center, the first thing they always do is a urine pregnancy test, so unless that is positive, I'm not sure if they would use their limited resources on an u/s. I do think they would mostly try to help her by maybe helping her find a doctor or navigate assistance to pay for medical care. A crisis center does not generally have doctors and can't legally make a diagnosis. Even if they did do an u/s and saw a baby on the screen, they couldn't make a pregnancy diagnosis. That is why they do urine tests....they can legally give a urine test and then give the women a paper (that she can use to get medicaid or whatever) that says something like " Jane Smith had a positive pregnancy test on 06/08/2012. These tests are 99% accurate" or something like that. They can't even legally tell a woman she is pregnant, just that she had a positive test (or a negative test).

As far as movement goes..well I've felt "phantom baby kicks" many times when I most definitely was not pregnant. It mostly happened shortly after I had each of my babies, but I also felt them before I got pregnant with this baby (I think just because we were thinking a lot about pregnancy, etc.) Even with this pregnancy, I've felt things that "felt" like baby movement, but I knew that it wasn't (ie. kicks up high, when I was less than 20 weeks and I knew my uterus wasn't that high). Of course, I feel lots of real movement too, and I can tell the difference.

And there are other medical conditions that cause a growing belly and these require a doctor to diagnose.

I'm not saying the OP is or isn't pregnant...but I do think that being pregnant while having both blood and urine tests negative is very uncommon and really I think seeing a dr. that could diagnosis whatever condition she has (whether that is pregnancy or not) is that thing to do.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope you get the help you need.


----------



## notmadxxx (Jun 7, 2012)

Naughty thought do you know anyone who is pregnant and maybe give you a urine sample you could take to docs and pass off as your own. Sorry i know it sounds naughty but i can't see any other way of you being seen. Didn't get any post today :/ xxx


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

That's a really bad idea.


----------



## notmadxxx (Jun 7, 2012)

I know but if she is going through exactly the same as me then i know exactly how shes feeling and its not good. Luckily i am booked in for u/s but mumofthree can't even get anyone to listen to her. Bad idea or good idea at least she'll get seen :/


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

IT'S ILLEGAL! Considered fraud.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ameliabedelia*
> 
> OP, I think your best bet is to just go to the one Dr. who will accept your insurance and explain your symptoms and ask them to treat/diagnose you. Don't even mention pregnancy. I would think any such diagnosis would involve an u/s (to check for fibroids, etc.). Such symptoms aren't normal, so any good doctor should do whatever they can to diagnose you (and then treat as necessary).


I agree with this 100%. OP, if you are having these symptoms you *need* medical help. Either you are pregnant and should be checking to make sure everything is okay OR you have a serious medical issue that needs attention. Ignore the idea of being pregnant. Call a doctor and say you have visable swelling in your abdomen and need help! You have medicaid so if you can't get an appointment go to urgent care or the emergency room. At this point, if you are not pregnant you could have a tumor or something that could literally kill you without medical help! Waiting until the end of the month is simply not acceptable.


----------



## notmadxxx (Jun 7, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakcerka*
> 
> IT'S ILLEGAL! Considered fraud.


just curious what would you do in this situation without the means etc to go private and having nobody listening to you. Luckily i have a sympathetic doctor who is just as curious as me to know what is going on with my body but mumofthree has no one. I understand that it would be illegal but as i said would be very curious to know what would you do as a last resort


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notmadxxx*
> 
> just curious what would you do in this situation without the means etc to go private and having nobody listening to you. Luckily i have a sympathetic doctor who is just as curious as me to know what is going on with my body but mumofthree has no one. I understand that it would be illegal but as i said would be very curious to know what would you do as a last resort


She has yet to do any thing that has been suggested. She plans to wait til the end of the month for her OB appointment. Read the entire thread, there were numerous legal sane options.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

I would call medicare and explain the situation to them and the need to be examined. And, I wouldn't get off the phone until someone found me a loophole. My insurance has been a pain before, but staying on the phone, and pushing right back has finally got me what I needed.

I would also consider going to a bella baby sort of place and paying for an ultrasound. You can do that for 100 dollars or less, usually.


----------



## notmadxxx (Jun 7, 2012)

I too have offered sane advice but as i also stated that i do not live in usa and have no idea how your insurances actually work. I only mentioned it as like i said i know how crazy it make you. I guess i'll apologise if i offended you or others and blame it on my hormones lol


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't blame it on anything. It's illegal. Don't tell people who are desperate to do something considered fraudulent. Fraud is fraud whereever you are.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just1More*
> 
> I would also consider going to a bella baby sort of place and paying for an ultrasound. You can do that for 100 dollars or less, usually.


Where I live the boutique places require proof of previous US.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I called my OB today OP. She is here in Bardstown, KY. She says that she will do an US on a patient regardless of whether they are pregnant if they are paying for it. She said if someone came into her office and said that they wanted a US because they were positive they were pregnant, but that they kept getting negative tests that she would tell them it would cost $345 and she'd be glad to do it. If the person was pregnant, medicaid reimburses all the way back to time of conception.

So, Id just go tell a dr. that you want an ultrasound "just to make sure" and pay cash for it. If you are pregnant, file it with insurance.


----------



## notmadxxx (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol deep breath and count to 10


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

I have done what has been suggested, except go to the ER. The reason I was waiting until the end of the month, is because I have already been to my doc to see what was going on, and she did the tests. There is no planned parenthood here, and I don't have the money to pay out of pocket for an u/s. I have very little income, and on the verge of getting evicted from my home. If I had the money to pay for an u/s, I would have money to pay my rent. It's really hard for me to just go and get something that I have to pay for. There have been times that I haven't even had enough money to buy things that I really need. There is a planned parenthood in Tennessee, and I would go there if I had gas money to get there. It's not that I'm not trying. Like I explained before, I have been to 4 doctors, and they just ran tests and didn't think anything else of it. I will be going to the ER soon, though to find out what is going on exactly.


----------



## notmadxxx (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey hon i completely understand. You mentioned that you are due a smear. I dont think that would be good to be opened up like that. Still go but explain your dilemma to the nurses there. Hopefully someone will notice that things are a bit odd. But seriously would not let them near you with any equipment. Wishing you loads of luck hon xxx


----------



## Lucy Alden (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momtothree34*
> 
> I have done what has been suggested, except go to the ER.


Yeah, I'm just gonna quote myself here:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucy Alden*
> 
> Crisis pregnancy centers will usually do an ultrasound for free. I've had pregnant friends go just so they can get a free ultrasound and pic of their baby. It looks like there is at least one in your area. I'd call, explain the sitch and see if they'd do one for you.
> 
> If you're having these symptoms and not pregnant you need to see a doc ASAP.


Seriously, its worth a call at least. Google it. There's at least one in your area.


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for you concern, notmadxxx, but I had a pap smear with all three of my children, and it's safe. I guess they don't do that there?


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Same here. I've had paps both times and Im sure Ill get one this time too.


----------



## notmadxxx (Jun 7, 2012)

That was a good question. From my own previous pregnancies a smear is always done after baby is born. I just googled it for uk only and it said smear tests are not usually done during pregnancy. But im sure that if you have all had this done during previous pregnancies then i guess thats normal. Anyway how are you feeling now has the nausea got any better, had any weird cravings. I am dairy intolerant but have found myself guzzling milk with little discomfort. My nausea has subsided a bit too but breasts still feel heavy and huge. Also had to stick to wearing leggings now as i just can't get into my jeans anymore. I hope i get appointment soon cos i really feel like im going mad. I think we both know what is going on with our bodies we just need confirmation.


----------



## mamabear0314 (May 13, 2008)

Hmm, curious! I look forward to updates..


----------



## notmadxxx (Jun 7, 2012)

hi mum2three. Right i waited and waited for hospital appointment and then i found a place on line that does scan for pregnancy and a well woman scan. I had my scan today NO BABY i was a bit shocked as i was completely convinced i was. What they did find was a couple of cysts but also a rather large fibroid which the sonographer said was in a rather unusual place on the neck of the womb. A little disapointed about no baby but now i know i feel soo much better. I just need to wait for hospital scan now to see what if anything will be the next stage. I urge you to go back to your doctor and tell them you are worried about what is going on with your body. The relief i feel for now knowing is unbelievable. I guess im just going to concentrate on being a nana to be. My sons 1st scan is due 4th July a day im sure your all familiar with x please let me know how you get on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Hey notmadxxx. I'm sorry to hear your news. So it was fibroids and cysts? Let me know what they say about your next scan. I have to move this week because we got evicted, so after everything settles down, I will try to get in to the doctor. Things have been so crazy latetly because I have been at Girl Scout camp, had to go to court on Wednesday after recieving the eviction notice, and found out I only had 7 days to get out. So we have been packing like mad people. lol I will keep you posted when I can.


----------



## notmadxxx (Jun 7, 2012)

No thats the last thing you need having to move x i will definitely keep you informed and please keep me informed too x i wish you luck in your new home







xxx


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

any news?


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

Curious how this turned out. Hope you are getting the care you need momofthree.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Also curious here. You had mentioned an OB appointment at the end of the month. How are you doing?


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Still no news. I guess I'll just have to go to the ER, and hopefully get an u/s. I went to get my pap done, but my doc didn't really feel around very much. She barely pushed on my stomach when she did the exam. My belly is still getting bigger, and I still feel movement. And fatigued again all of the sudden. Still no period since Feb. 1st. I told her that, and she didn't seem to think it was a concern. I am living with my Granny right now, so when things settle down, I'll try a different doctor or go to the ER. Wish me luck.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momtothree34*
> 
> Still no news. I guess I'll just have to go to the ER, and hopefully get an u/s. I went to get my pap done, but my doc didn't really feel around very much. She barely pushed on my stomach when she did the exam. My belly is still getting bigger, and I still feel movement. And fatigued again all of the sudden. Still no period since Feb. 1st. I told her that, and she didn't seem to think it was a concern. I am living with my Granny right now, so when things settle down, I'll try a different doctor or go to the ER. Wish me luck.


When she did your internal exam how large was your uterus? Did she feel any other masses? Was she able to palpate any fetal parts? Surely if you were feeling a head and foot four weeks ago she was able to feel the baby! When you feel for your fundus where is it? When you pushed for answers what was her response? When you said hey doc, I believe I'm 21w pregnant what did she say? Did she offer you the pill to regulate your cycle? When you asked for an explanation what did she offer? Did she refer you to a specialist? For an ultrasound? Blood work? A psych eval? Do a pregnancy test? Listen with a doppler? Anything? Just a pap? No internal exam, no concern for your health whatsoever? She told you not having a period since February 1st, an enlarged abdomen, fetal movement since 14w, pregnancy symptoms was not a concern to her? What was your response? It's a concern to me and you will give me answers or kindly refer me to someone who can, right?

Have you called the Pregnancy Support Center? Bowling Green Pregnancy Center? What did they say? Have you called Precious View? Their US packages start at $75. Perhaps someone at WKU or another school with medical students can help? What does social services recommend? Have you networked and found another pregnant mama with a doppler you can briefly borrow? What about churches?


----------



## kparker (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, what a thread. FWIW, I was able to get a really nice doppler (sonoline B is the model) off ebay for $50 and I was able to hear my fetus at 9 weeks. Been a really nice thing just to have. Someone mentioned renting one for $X a month but imo cheaper to just buy one, esp if you plan to have future babies and/or can resell easily I'm sure.


----------



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momtothree34*
> 
> Still no news. I guess I'll just have to go to the ER, and hopefully get an u/s. I went to get my pap done, but my doc didn't really feel around very much. She barely pushed on my stomach when she did the exam. My belly is still getting bigger, and I still feel movement. And fatigued again all of the sudden. Still no period since Feb. 1st. I told her that, and she didn't seem to think it was a concern. I am living with my Granny right now, so when things settle down, I'll try a different doctor or go to the ER. Wish me luck.


If she did a PAP she presumably would have looked at your cervix. In pregnancy the cervix turns a bluish/purple color (as opposed to pink or red....google Chadwick's sign; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chadwick%27s_sign). Its usually quite distinct so if she didn't notice cervix color there might be something else going on (which should probably be diagnosed ASAP given the symptoms you are experiencing).

Good luck.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a Sonoline B Fetal Doppler and live 110 miles from bowling green. I'll drive and meet you halfway to let you use it to find the heartbeat. Although, at 21 weeks, any nurse or doctor should be able to hear a heartbeat with a stethoscope. Do you know anyone who has one? What about asking the health department to listen? If you can't find someone, like I said, I will meet you halfway to use my doppler.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kparker*
> 
> Wow, what a thread. FWIW, *I was able to get a really nice doppler (sonoline B is the model) off ebay for $50 and I was able to hear my fetus at 9 weeks.* Been a really nice thing just to have. Someone mentioned renting one for $X a month but imo cheaper to just buy one, esp if you plan to have future babies and/or can resell easily I'm sure.


Really? That's awesome! I'll be 9 weeks Thursday. I wonder if I should try mine. I have two heartbeats in there, so I dont know if Ill be able to tell the difference, but they were going strong around 150 the other day at a US, so at least I could differentiate them from my own heartbeat.


----------



## kparker (Sep 11, 2008)

It took me about 10-15 minutes to locate the heartbeat that first time, at 10 weeks a little less, and every time after it was within a minute or two. I guess the extra growing time helped make it easier to pinpoint! I love this doppler. Best baby-related purchase ever. I'd give it a try, but I'm also impatient


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

Kawa Kamuri, she did not really feel for anything. Like I said, she barely pushed on my belly. She is a nurse practioner, not an ob, so idk. And she did not look at my cervix either. She just swabbed me. She didn't see any concern about anything I am going through. She's the one that ordered the quatitative blood test, so I guess she thinks since it was negative that there isn't anything going on. Something is going on, though. My fundus is right above my belly button now. I just don't understand doctors anymore. I'm going to try to find another one that takes my insurance. I have tried the Pregnancy Support Center, and they won't do anything without a pos. test. I haven't tested in a while, though. I think I have just gotten tired of all the negatives. Adaline's Mama, thanks for the offer to use your doppler. When I can get enough gas money, I can meet you. I'll let you know when that is. If you want to text me, you can. My number is 270-303-7331. Again, thank you. I do know someone that has a stethescope, so I'll see if I can borrow it and try to hear a heartbeat that way.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kparker*
> 
> Wow, what a thread. FWIW, I was able to get a really nice doppler (sonoline B is the model) off ebay for $50 and I was able to hear my fetus at 9 weeks. Been a really nice thing just to have. Someone mentioned renting one for $X a month but imo cheaper to just buy one, esp if you plan to have future babies and/or can resell easily I'm sure.


wow i've never been able to hear mine that early


----------



## kparker (Sep 11, 2008)

I also have a posterior placenta and my kid is psycho so that might help ;P


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momtothree34*
> 
> Kawa Kamuri, she did not really feel for anything. Like I said, she barely pushed on my belly. She is a nurse practioner, not an ob, so idk. And she did not look at my cervix either. She just swabbed me. She didn't see any concern about anything I am going through. She's the one that ordered the quatitative blood test, so I guess she thinks since it was negative that there isn't anything going on. Something is going on, though. My fundus is right above my belly button now. I just don't understand doctors anymore. I'm going to try to find another one that takes my insurance. I have tried the Pregnancy Support Center, and they won't do anything without a pos. test. I haven't tested in a while, though. I think I have just gotten tired of all the negatives. Adaline's Mama, thanks for the offer to use your doppler. When I can get enough gas money, I can meet you. I'll let you know when that is. If you want to text me, you can. My number is 270-303-7331. Again, thank you. I do know someone that has a stethescope, so I'll see if I can borrow it and try to hear a heartbeat that way.


Did you tell her your symptoms? I would think she would be able to figure it out just by looking. It is possible to go to your OB and tell them you're pregnant and have them do a vaginal U/S. That's what I did a few weeks ago. She asked me if I took a pg test and I said I had. They took urine before my appt and blood after but when I left to get my blood done my urine was still sitting there untouched with the rest of them. I told her my history and she looked right away to ease my mind. Either you had a terrible OB or you didn't ask. You should have told her all your symptoms and let her know something was going on. I can't see how an OB wouldn't take you seriously. At least whip out a doppler and do a quick heart rate check.

Even if she didn't think you were pregnant she would have looked into your weight gain and your swollen belly. My mom works in a low income office and she says they always honor the womans belief that's she pregnant until they can rule out other things and a swollen belly can mean a lot and it's never dismissed.


----------



## CamoShades (Aug 5, 2009)

ITA with kawa kamuri.

It really doesn't sound like you are asserting yourself at all in this situation. Demand answers. I am shocked that you went in for this much-awaited pap and left without learning anything. It sounds like something is going on, and you need to assert yourself and be more proactive.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

I agree if you were pregnant your OB would have noticed at your PAP. I would consult your regular doctor for answers on the abdominal swelling. Also it's not possible to feel body parts at that gestation so something is going on. Hopefullly nothing serious.

What is stopping toy from consulting a physician about your issues but leaving pregnancy out if it?


----------



## BByHlPr (Feb 23, 2008)

Momtothree I'm not sure you realize how important it is to get checked out. If you are not pregnant, you could have ascites from a Liver problem, or a massive Ovarian cyst That can twist and feel like Movement. It could be ovarian cancer-- a big tumor or cyst on the ovary can sit in front of the uterus and feel like the funds, or a rapidly growing fibroid. Go to the doctor or er and tell them your stomach is expanding and you've checked and you are not pregnant. They will repeat the pregnancy test, but also do an ultrasound. If the swelling is intermittent, don't worry as much, but if it is persistent, you have to get checked out. They have told you your are not pregnant, ask them what else it can be. Call the ob gyn, tell them you were checked, told you were not pregnant, but you still haven't gotten your period, ask what your should do. I have seen ovarian cancer present like this twice now. Take it seriously.

Edited for misspellings


----------



## momtothree34 (May 13, 2012)

My doc is not an ob. She is a nurse pratitioner. I am going to find me another doctor because she doesn't seem too concerned with anything anymore. I even told her that my ear was hurting, and she didn't care. And it was swollen too. She knows that I have been having symptoms, and did the test, and forgot that she had even tested me. I had to bring it up to her. I will let everyone know whenever I can find something out. I am in a hard situation right now. I'm having to live with my Granny because we got evicted, and there's a lot of stress because she doesn't want my fiance there just because he's not related to her, so I have been stressing out so much that I haven't taken the time to worry about myself. I'm worried every day that she is going to kick us out. And if she does that, we will be on the street. Can everyone just pray for us? We really need it. We need a place to live and jobs, and we have neither one of those. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm assuming there is an OB in the practice though? Call back (NOW) and say that you are very worried about abdominal swelling etc. A lot of people have pointed out what are much more likely (and scary) scenarios than some random phantom pregnancy that's immune to pregnancy tests. I really wish you would find good medical care ASAP. Your life truly might depend on it.

Best of luck with everything.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

How's it going for you?


----------



## notmadxxx (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey havnt heard from you in a while. Hope all is ok xxx


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notmadxxx*
> 
> Hey havnt heard from you in a while. Hope all is ok xxx










please update when you can!


----------



## unuselyriver (Aug 13, 2012)

hey i think i am in the same boat as you was told by my doc that i was not pg because my hcg level was only a 7 but i know i am cause no period plus my first dd i did not know i was till i hit 7 months cause my levels where low then they only got up to 46 then at that time they thought i was only like a month but i stayed neg till i hit the 7 month mark so yeah docs can be wrong


----------



## sunshine28 (May 30, 2010)

Any news? How are you feeling?


----------



## bambihelton (Mar 29, 2012)

I have read that PCOS can affect your hormone levels as far as pregnancy goes.

On top of that, your hCG levels are insufficient after they reach a certain number because they start to decrease after the first few weeks of pregnancy. hCG levels should only be used to pinpoint pregnancy at a very early stage. Later on, they aren't very reliable. hCG levels vary so much anyway, that it is hard to really tell anything from them at all. Every pregnancy is different.

You sound very pregnant. The fact that you DID get BFPs on early HPTs makes me question why the doctors won't just listen to you and try to do an ultrasound. Go to the ER and DEMAND that you have an ultrasound. Your medicaid is paying for it. And it is very important that you know.


----------



## missamberbyrd (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi! My last period was May 24, 2012. I was not TTC but I think that I am pregnant. My first symptom was getting sick after 2 shots of liquor. I have had numerous negative HPTs and one 0 blood test at what should have been 12 weeks. I had implantation bleeding and have spotted twice since then. I finally got 2 faint positives at home one and two weeks ago, but haven't since then. I have had almost every symptom possible, including a growing belly. No one but me believes I'm pregnant, so I'm just waiting. It is very frustrating.


----------



## jenni22 (Oct 30, 2006)

Update? I'm very curious how things have turned out! I'm praying for you and your famlly!


----------



## Linnaea (Aug 24, 2012)

Are you still around, momtothree?? I'd really like an update as well!


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Still thinking about this. Wondering what happened.


----------



## Mama Chickadee (Oct 31, 2011)

Still wonder about this, too! I guess either way, the OP has a definitive answer by now!!!


----------



## Confusedgrowing (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi
I have been going through the same thing. I haven't had any positive test but have symptoms. I have all the symptoms you mentioned plus some more. I would be about 19 weeks now. Been to the doc and had urine and blood and got >5 result. But I can't stop thinking I am pregnant because of the feeling of kicks and movement and back pain that is daily. Also I can not button my pants anymore. I also have PCOS. I know that PCOS can cause belly fat but this came on very quickly. Please let me know if you were pregnant or if it is something to do with PCOS.


----------



## anarosa64 (Dec 21, 2013)

DEAR MOMTOTHREE34,,

HI, IM GOING THRU THE SAME THING EXCEPT ACCORDING TO THE FIRSTRESPONSE CALCULATOR I SHOULD BE 8 WEEKS PREGNANT I ALSOHAVE BEEN GOING THRU THE SAME PREGNANCY SYMPTONS. I DIDNT GET A HPT AT STORE SINCE I WENT TO TALK TO MY OBGYM DR. I AM ON THE OTHER HAND 49. WITH NORMAL PERIODS ALWAYS ON TIME LASTING 7-10 DAYS. MY BOYFRIEND IS 35 AND HAS NO CHILDREN. WE HAVE BEEN TRYING FOR 2 MONTHS MY DOCTOR ALSO TOLD ME MAYBE IM GOING THROUGH PREMENOPAUSE OR MENOUPAUSE. BUT I DONT HAVE SYMPTOMS OF MENOPAUSE. THEY DID A PREGNAANCY TEST THERE ALSO URINE TEST. I TOLD MY DR. WHAT SHOULD I DO. I DO HAVE SMALL MIDDLE SWELLING AND PREGNANCY SYMPTOMS. HE TOLD ME TOO GO BACK AFTER HOLIDAYS THAT I SHOULD BE 2MONTHS THEN AND THEYLL RUN BLOOD TEST. BUT I AM ALSO AFRAID IF THAT COMES OUT NEGATIVE. I CAN UNDERSTAND WHERE U ARE COMING FROM. YOU FEEL SCARED U THINK U ARE GOING OUT OF YOUR MIND. ALL YOU WANT IS TO GET CHECKED. BUT NOW ADAYS THEY DONT WANT TO TAKE THE TIME FOR THE PATIENT. I DONT HAVE A CHOICE BUT TO WAIT AND SEE. MAYBE BE ON THE SHOW CALLED (I DIDNT KNOW I WAS PREGNANT) AFTER YOU DELIVER AND SAY I GUESS I WASNT GOING NUTS AFTER ALL. MY SISTER IN LAW GOT LUCKY AFTER TAKING 2 HPT AND ONE AT THE DR. OFFICE ALL NEGATIVE. THEY DID AN ULTRASOUND WHERE THEY ACTUALLY WENT INSIDE HER THRU VAGINALLY. AND SURE ENOUGH SHE WAS PREGNANT. IT SHOWED THE BABY HEART BEAT AND ALL. SHE FELT SO RELIEVED THAT SHE WASNT GOING NUTS. SHE ALSO HAD ALL THE SYMPTOMS. BUT NEGATIVE RESULTS. LET ME KNOW WHAT HAPPENS TO U AND ILL LET YOU KNOW ALSO.

THANKS FOR ANSWERING MY QUESTION AND PUTTING YOUR RESPONSE ON HERE I TAUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE.

SINCERLY

anarosa64


----------



## track28 (Jan 25, 2014)

am the same all the simptoms and a miss p but docs doing nothing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

